# Lake Milton this Sunday



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

This Sunday I heard that their was a tournament any one know who's hosting it is it open ??


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohio Valley Bass anglers


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

7-3 point view ramp 40$ a boat check in ends at 645


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

How about Saturday ? Any tournaments then


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Not that I no of


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Club tournament today at Milton took 9.21 to win.


----------

